# Finally got a job!



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Last fall, I quit my medical transcriptionist job after 11 years because of all the crap going on there, and didn't work this winter, due to a real nosedive in my SA aggravated by where I lived at the time.

Since I moved to AZ, my SA has lessened in some areas; however, job searching was just as frightening as it ever was for me. There were few jobs I felt qualified for. After running out of money, I got the incentive :b to send out resumes. I didn't hear back from anybody until last week. I had an interview this Tuesday and was told they'd be calling everyone on Friday to let them know whether or not they got the job.

The woman who interviewed me, who was very nice, by the way, called me today, a day early, and offered me the job. With $7 cash to my name for the last few weeks, $20-something left on my credit card, rent and other bills due, and no one to fall back on, of course I accepted it!  
The stress has been unbelievable these past several weeks. I was sure I'd be kicked out my apartment, too. :fall 

I will be doing MT again, for a healthcare clinic, FROM HOME. :clap I don't have the problem going outside that I did before I moved here, either, so working from home doesn't worry me that I'll become a recluse again. The job doesn't start until Sept. 5, but at least I will finally be earning an income.

Maybe I should've waited until Sept. 5 to post, to be sure they don't change their minds for some reason-hehe, but I'm just so glad to finally get hired.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thats great, I'm so happy for you  :banana


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Congratulations Veggie1!! I know searching for a job can give depression. Its wonderful to hear you got an offer. :yay


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, Equisgurl! It's been a long time since I got the revered dancing banana, too, hehe. 


Thank you much, dora! You're so right about that!


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:nw :nw :nw 

Yay Veggie! It's never too early to celebrate good news!!!! :yay


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Aww, thank you, semi-stalled! :squeeze


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats Veggie1, good luck to you. I'm sure it will feel good to get back to work.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

unsure - Thank you so much!  

Tungsten - Thank you!  I hope it will. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Veggie1 - :boogie :boogie :boogie
You have been through a lot in recent months; it is nice to see things go in your favor!

I doubt they can rescind on an offer in such a short time. Background checks and all would take longer! :yes. I would say that it safe to say you will be employed after Labor Day! :banana


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

w3stfa11 said:


> That's wonderful!


 Thank you! 



millenniumman75 said:


> Congratulations, Veggie1 - :boogie :boogie :boogie
> You have been through a lot in recent months; it is nice to see things go in your favor!
> 
> I doubt they can rescind on an offer in such a short time. Background checks and all would take longer! :yes. I would say that it safe to say you will be employed after Labor Day! :banana


 Aww, thank you for remembering that it has, indeed, been rough, MM! :squeeze Thank you so much for the kind words, millenniumman, not to mention your famous three boogies AND a dancing banana!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey I used to do medical typing. Congratulations Veggie 1 - that sounds like a great job to be able to work from home -that's a bonus!!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, lilly!  You were an MT, too, eh?

I am glad to be working from home, expecially since I have to drive sooo far to go places around here now. :b


----------



## softlyrising (Aug 3, 2006)

That's great! You must be so relieved.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am. Thank you, softlyrising!


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

Way to go Veg! I knew you would get that job!


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, tuna!  

I was not at all sure. :b


----------

